# Off again



## Capt Lightning (Jun 3, 2019)

Packing the camper and off again till Sunday.

In the UK an organisation called the National Trust preserves and manages important buildings and resources for the public to enjoy.  You can pay an entry fee or join annually and get unlimited access.  It only takes about 4 or 5 visits to cover the annual subscription.  The Scottish subscription is less than in the rest of the UK and it also offers a senior rate, but is still valid through the whole country.

Over the next few days we are travelling down to N.England to visit a few places and stock up on alcohol. The Scottish government imposed a totally unfair tariff on alcohol.  Allegedly this was to cut down on alcohol abuse, but of course punishes responsible drinkers too.  So, I buy in bulk when I visit England on holiday or to visit our daughters.    

Hope to have a few photos to show you after I get back..


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 3, 2019)

Hope you have a good time. Careful on the motorway...it's pretty windy at the moment.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 3, 2019)

Didn't you just take a trip to the North of England recently, Capt?... Which NT paces are you visiting?

Have a good time,.., I hope the weather stays good for you...it's glorious here in the south!!...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 3, 2019)

No, we haven't been south of the border since last Christmas.  We've been to various places in Scotland and to Lisbon in the spring.  We plan (at least) to visit Wallington Hall and Cragside in Northumberland.  This was the home of William Armstrong, founder of the  Armstrong-Whitworth armaments firm, and the first house to be lit by hydro-electric. Other places will depend on time and weather.

It's pleasantly warm here, but breezy - a good drying day!


----------



## 911 (Jun 3, 2019)

Capt Lightning said:


> Packing the camper and off again till Sunday.
> 
> In the UK an organisation called the National Trust preserves and manages important buildings and resources for the public to enjoy.  You can pay an entry fee or join annually and get unlimited access.  It only takes about 4 or 5 visits to cover the annual subscription.  The Scottish subscription is less than in the rest of the UK and it also offers a senior rate, but is still valid through the whole country.
> 
> ...




Question: Don’t you have to declare your purchase when you cross the border? For instance; here in the U.S., if I go to Canada and bought a case of Canadian whiskey, I would have to declare it at the border when I cross over into the U.S. and pay the taxes on the alcohol. I would be permitted to bring in X amount of ounces of alcohol and X number of cigarettes. After that, I would be liable for the tax. 

We we have a lot of U.S. citizens that will crossover into Canada to purchase their meds because they are cheaper in Canada. Why is that? By the drug companies own admission, Americans have a better economic climate and therefore; should pay the bulk of the R&D that it costs to produce the drugs. 

My Mom, before her death, had to have a drug for her kidneys that cost almost $500 a month here in the U.S. When we had the chance, I would go to Canada and buy the exact same drug manufactured by the same exact drug company at a cost of $185.00. That’s probably a pretty unusual example, but nonetheless, it’s an example of cost difference.


----------



## Rosemarie (Jun 3, 2019)

911 said:


> Question: Don’t you have to declare your purchase when you cross the border? For instance; here in the U.S., if I go to Canada and bought a case of Canadian whiskey, I would have to declare it at the border when I cross over into the U.S. and pay the taxes on the alcohol. I would be permitted to bring in X amount of ounces of alcohol and X number of cigarettes. After that, I would be liable for the tax.
> 
> We we have a lot of U.S. citizens that will crossover into Canada to purchase their meds because they are cheaper in Canada. Why is that? By the drug companies own admission, Americans have a better economic climate and therefore; should pay the bulk of the R&D that it costs to produce the drugs.
> 
> My Mom, before her death, had to have a drug for her kidneys that cost almost $500 a month here in the U.S. When we had the chance, I would go to Canada and buy the exact same drug manufactured by the same exact drug company at a cost of $185.00. That’s probably a pretty unusual example, but nonetheless, it’s an example of cost difference.



There is no official border between Scotland and England, they are both part of the UNITED kingdom.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 3, 2019)

That's as close to a border as it gets..  You're totally free to move between countries.


----------



## 911 (Jun 5, 2019)

That's OK for the UK, but I have my doubts that it would work here in the U.S. with all the crap we have going on between the countries, especially drugs and other illegal contraband still getting past border agents.


----------

